# Palmetto FT



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Anyone have any information about how the derby's going?


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Open! Open! Open!


----------



## TH (Mar 6, 2004)

what is the setup at the Open?

Tony


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

29 back to 2nd


----------



## ffbo (May 2, 2009)

Derby
!st: Vegas 
2nd: Raider 
Sorry, thats all I know.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Below are the Open callbacks to land blind:
2,3,5,8,14,21,27,29,30,36,38,47,49,50,53,56,58,60,64,68,69,72,73,74,75,76,77,78,82

Heard the 1st blind was scratched and this 2nd blind is greater than 400 yds.

Amateur is a triple with 2 retired. 

Q is a triple, no retired. #1 Right hand bird 160 yds, #2 short 40 yd middle, go bird-flyer 160 on the left. Heard dogs are being sent for flyer and enroute wind the right hand bird and are some are picking it up 1st.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Q callbacks to land blind (21 dogs):
1,3,4,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,18,19,20,22,23,24,25,27,28,30,33


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

LabLady said:


> Anyone have any information about how the derby's going?



Looks like it went pretty good. Congrats to you & Betsy.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Q callbacks to waterblind tomorrow morning (11 dogs):
3,4,7,9,10,12,18,22,24,25,33

Open waterblind running now. Don't have #s yet.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amateur callbacks to land blind (35 dogs):
2,3,6,8,9,11,12,13,14,16,17,20,21,22,24,26,27,30,31,32,34,37,38,39,42,43,44,45,46,50,51,52,54,55,57

Open callbacks to waterblind (14 dogs):
3,5,14,36,47,49,53,56,58,60,69,72,78,82


----------



## doria (Sep 29, 2009)

Does anyone have the full placements for the Derby? Thanks very much!!

Doria


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amateur callbacks to waterblind ( 30 dogs):

2,3,8,9,11,12,13,14,16,17,20,21,22,24,26,27,30,32,34,37,38,39,42,46,50,
51,52,54,55,57


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Just heard that Stryker won the open with Lee handling in the last series


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amateur callbacks to last series:
3,11,16,20,21,27,34,37,38,39,50,54,57

Update to Open: Jerry Wilks got 2nd but not sure which dog. Waiting on call with full placements. Will post when received.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open Placements:
1st #78 Stryker/Newt Cropper & Lee Buckler
2nd #47 Gray's Creek Skeeter Boo/Jerry Wilks
3rd #5 RSK's Oohs and Aahs/Alan Pleasant
4th #72 Premiers Iron Man Ozzy/Al Arthur
RJ #60 Seaside's Cutty Sark/Al Arthur
Jams #3,14,58,69

Derby Placements:
1st #12 SK's Dirty Little Secret/Betsy Madden
2nd #14 Armed and Dangerous/Gary Unger
3rd #3 Ashland's Annabella/Alan Pleasant/Malcolm Sykes
4th #13 Rock and Roll Sunday/Cara Mock
RJ #7 High Peak Rebel Ridge's Outlaw/Sammie Thompson/Randy Bohn
Jam #11 Topbrass Nobody's Fool/Joanna Lewis

Q is still running. Amateur is setting up last series now


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amateur results:
1st #37 Premiers Iron Man Ozzy/Benjy Griffith
2nd #34 Invinceability/Bruce Hall (New AFC!! )
3rd #54 Black Rivers Bad Medicine/Anne Marshall
4th #57 Silvertip's I Hope So/Jerry Wilks
RJ #50 Counterpoint's Sidekick/Jerry Wilks
Jams: 3,11,22,27,38,39


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

lbbuckler said:


> Amateur results:
> 1st #37 Premiers Iron Man Ozzy/Benjy Griffith
> 2nd #34 Invinceability/Bruce Hall (New AFC!! )
> 3rd #54 Black Rivers Bad Medicine/Anne Marshall
> ...


Way to Go Benjy and Big Ozzy!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Congratulations Bruce on your AFC and to Newt /Lee on Stryker's win. This was Lee's first time handling Stryker ever.


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS BRUCE AND BETTY ON YOUR NEW AFC "ZONKA"!!!! 
We are really happy for you, YOUR hard work is paying off. Wayne and Terri


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

What about the Q? Anybody know the results?


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

2tall said:


> What about the Q? Anybody know the results?


Alan P. won but I'm not sure which dog. That's all I can remember right now. Alan also had another placement, maybe 3rd or 4th.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

FoxHollowKennels said:


> CONGRATULATIONS BRUCE AND BETTY ON YOUR NEW AFC "ZONKA"!!!!
> We are really happy for you, YOUR hard work is paying off. Wayne and Terri


AMEN TO THAT!!!


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Think Alan won with Joe (owned by Alvin Hatcher).


----------

